# I got a weird email today



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I got an email today from World of Warcraft Europe, saying that my WOW account has been suspended for 3 days for online trading and giving me a final warning that I'd get a permanent suspension for any further violations.

One teeny problem--> I don't HAVE a WOW account. 
I've never played it. Ever.

Is this some sort of new phishing scam or something, or has some scumbag been playing under my email address? Have any of you ever heard of this sort of thing?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Never seen that one, but if there is a contact link, its phishing. I get "your paypal account will be deleted" emails to an email that doesn't have a paypal account. They just want you to click. 

But the MMORPGs are full of scammers playing with stolen e-mails and stealing in-game currency and items which they transfer to another account.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

TOS

I Would go directly to the WOW website without clicking on anything in the e-mail. There you can contact them and find out if someone is using your e-mail addy. And if its a scam, notify them of of that so they can protect their members.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

I got those all the time from ebay, amazon, banks, etc. Don't open anything in the email, or the email it's self. do not respond to it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Okay, I kinda figured it was something like that.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Beki, your too fancy xD


----------

